# The ultimate Fatty



## bbqking01 (Dec 30, 2021)

This is what I called a bacon explosion. I turned out very tasty. Large cast iron with bacon, a ground beef sausage mixture. Onion and bell peppers, and cheese. seasoned with The BBQ Rub by Killer Hogs. Topped with sweet baby rays Vidalia onion sauce about 15 minutes before removal. On the SmokeFire at 300 for about 2 hours…it was very very tasty.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 30, 2021)

Oh my. . .


----------



## 801driver (Dec 31, 2021)

A little different twist of how to do it, but it looks great.  Might have to give that method a try.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bellarozes (Aug 3, 2022)

I'd say fat people (not obese) are happier in general. I wouldn't be able to enjoy life if I had to look at the caloric value or fat content of everything I ate. Low-fat food taste like shit. And vegetarians are just on another level of depressing. Of course, the other end (besides diet) is exercise. Exercise stimulates endorphin levels so it can't be bad mentally. But I'm not like normal people. My heart needs rest and my body doesn't like pain. ;)



192.168.100.1 192.168.1.1​


----------

